# What is G. D.



## JonathanVII

A friend of mine - They play the violin - come to a classical music online group and ask what G. D. Stands for. It appears that this "G.D" appears on the top of the stave and at the start of the new bar. I will be thankful if any of you, connoisseurs can point out what this "G.D." is.


----------



## mikeh375

Can you post a screenshot? It could be a direction to play on a specific string if it is a violin part.


----------



## JonathanVII

This is the link to the screenshoot of the score. Its Ysaÿe's Op.27 No.2

https://i.postimg.cc/T1W8ZGpM/Screenshot-20200903-163538-Drive.jpg


----------



## mikeh375

yes, it's as I thought. The 6ths double stops are played on the D+G (3rd and 4th) strings and the A is the open (2nd string). It would have been clearer to a non -string player if the direction said sul G+D perhaps, but it is perfectly clear in its meaning to a string player.


----------



## SONNET CLV

JonathanVII said:


> A friend of mine - They play the violin - come to a classical music online group and ask what G. D. Stands for. It appears that this "G.D" appears on the top of the stave and at the start of the new bar. I will be thankful if any of you, connoisseurs can point out what this "G.D." is.


In my neck of the woods, "G.D" remains a common oath of disgust applied to nearly all classical music (and violinists in general, though not necessarily fiddlers in bluegrass bands!), where the "G" is a deity and the "D" is an action that relegates a soul to the Underworld. Perhaps one of my neighbors got hold of that there score and did some scribblin' on it?


----------

